# Relief!



## Amanda102 (Jun 18, 2012)

Today my daughter had her clinic appointment and was dreading her HbA1c result as we have had a turbulent few months with unexplained highs at times.  The smile on her face was priceless when the nurse told her it was 7.6. Admittedly it was higher than her 6.9 last time, but after the time we have had, it felt like a great result.  I was so relieved because it has shown her that it is still worth working at it and not giving up even when it is hard. I am so proud of her.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great news, and such a boost for her even though it had increased - hopefully  the nurse wasn't negative about it


----------



## Amanda102 (Jun 18, 2012)

No the nurse was and is fantastic. Hannah has built up a good relationship with her and the nurse knows how hard she tries. Hannah is harder on herself than anyone else is which brings its own issues! I have to say the support for Hannah has been fantastic since she was diagnosed. I try not to take it for granted because it is apparent from many of the posts on here that it is not consistent throughout the country.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

Amanda102 said:


> No the nurse was and is fantastic. Hannah has built up a good relationship with her and the nurse knows how hard she tries. Hannah is harder on herself than anyone else is which brings its own issues! I have to say the support for Hannah has been fantastic since she was diagnosed. I try not to take it for granted because it is apparent from many of the posts on here that it is not consistent throughout the country.



That's really good to hear - a good DSN is crucial, and especially at her age when she has so many other things going on.  I hope things are a bit smoother in the run up to the next one and she is rewarded with a reduction in HbA1c


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 18, 2012)

Brilliant.  Well done Hannah and Mum.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 22, 2012)

7.6 for a 12 year old girl is fabulous, just fabulous.   Those raging hormones are horrific.   My daughter is also 12 and on a pump and the growth spurts, hormones and age is, I have to say, harder than a toddler with type 1.  I never thought I would say that as it was hard enough with a tiny one with type 1.  Eeek.  

So hang on in there and keep doing what you are doing, as it is clearly working.  We too have crept up from 7.0 to 7.5, got clinic on Monday and am expecting higher and I know what I'm doing as been doing it a long time now as has my daughter but nothing seems to account for these hormones.   

Sometimes I just chuck insulin at her all day and all night and she stays up there in the 20's  nightmare. Sometimes she is on over 200% of her basal and still stays up there.   

I'm not worried about the a1c though as we are doing our best and we'll come out of this time in the end ...........  as you will as well


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2012)

Well done !!


----------

